# Looking for a pressure washer.



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im looking to get a decent pressure washer and looking to spend up to €250.

What pressure washers would other users recommend? 


Ant695


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trouble is the voting threads don't necessarily get you the better for your individual needs, do you intend to spend as much of the budget as possible?


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Trouble is the voting threads don't necessarily get you the better for your individual needs, do you intend to spend as much of the budget as possible?


Only if I have to if i can get something to do the job with money left then happy days. Still loads more stuff to get.

Ant695


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ant695 said:


> Only if I have to if i can get something to do the job with money left then happy days. Still loads more stuff to get.
> 
> Ant695


I'm surprised there has been no suggestions since the last visit here, you don't have to deplete your budget, but as said, it depends what you want it for.
I could only suggest this 
# High/low pressure foaming lance for detergent spraying, 
# 8m reinforced high pressure hose
# Powerful induction motor with brass pump head
# Suitable for cars, motorocycles, bicycles, boats, barrels, gates, fencing, terraces, porches, patios, decking and swimming pools
# 2800W motor
# Maximum flow rate 510L/hourbut it now appears as out of stock 
however it would leave you with change to get a nice foam lance and 5 litres of foam, there is the previously owned route or of course you could opt for a domestic budget machine with inferior specification/performance but at a reduced price :thumb:


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheers for that. It definitely gives me something to work with. 

Ant695


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

*Pressure Washers*

Im after a pressure washer as well. Im looking to spend roughly £200 but cant find one up to that spec for that price. Any suggestions to where I can find one? I was looking online at Tescos. Seemed to be fair prices. £200 will only strecth to these features

Hose Length in M 6 
Maximum Bar Pressure 110 
Water Flow Rate in Litres Per Hour 380 
1700W induction motor 
Low Pressure Detergent Gun



Avanti said:


> I'm surprised there has been no suggestions since the last visit here, you don't have to deplete your budget, but as said, it depends what you want it for.
> I could only suggest this
> # High/low pressure foaming lance for detergent spraying,
> # 8m reinforced high pressure hose
> ...


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

spend £250 at argos get £50 off


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

oh just got a nilfisk e140 well happy £210 
well not now that i can save £50 at argos


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Skip to about 8:30 http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-gadget-show/episodes/episode-8-200

The Karcher featured can be had for £240 at Costco till end of week and then sell the T400 on ebay as they sell for £50 plus.

Ask Russzs what he thinks of it as i fetched him the kit the other week from Costco

Amazing machine.

Dave


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got one of these










Really impressed with it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As Dave says, Karcher K5.700 is a SUPERB machine and much, much better than my old Nilfisk E140.

If you can get the Costco deal, then get one.


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all for replies. Could not find the £50 offer in Argos. Do you think this one would be good enough?

1800W.
Maximum pressure 120 bar.
Rated pressure 120 bar.
420 litres per hour water flow volume.
Water cooled motor for enhanced performance and longer life

Its a Karcher K3 575. £199 Argos


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

That Karcher K5.700 from Costco looks a good deal is it £240 inc Vat ?
Out of interest what's the max pressure washer you can use that will safely remove the dirt but not strip the wax or sealant ?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can't really strip wax with too much pressure  To be safe don't set the nozzle at too much of a narrow angle.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Brows...&storeId=10001&_$ja=tsid:11693|prd:|cat:AR028


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I have a Karcher from Argos with the extended warranty if it goes bang, take back and replace no problem.


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link David. Prob go for the Karcher K4 600 for £209 at 25% off.


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

Is that the K3.575?


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Bfabulous said:


> Thanks for the link David. Prob go for the Karcher K4 600 for £209 at 25% off.


I bought the K4 600 a few months ago on offer in B&Q,, so far so good.

I can't say that i have found it lacking in use & has a great build quality to it.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I just suggest Stihl pressure washers. Really impressed with mine and you get a 5 year warranty on it iirc


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

darreni said:


> I bought the K4 600 a few months ago on offer in B&Q,, so far so good.
> 
> I can't say that i have found it lacking in use & has a great build quality to it.


The K4 600 has returned to its original price £279 

Im prob gonna go for the K3 575. Any ideas to whether this would be suitable for the task of cleaning a mid sized car on a regular basis?

1800W.
Maximum pressure 120 bar.
Rated pressure 120 bar.
420 litres per hour water flow volume.
Water cooled motor for enhanced performance and longer life.


----------

